# New Babies!! Twins and 2 Singles!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

This little Buckling was purchased with his mother on Sunday 10/28/2008. He was born on 10/24/2007. Pictures of his mom will be posted in another thread.









These are twin Bucklings that were born here on our farm on Monday 10/29/2007. We purchased their Mom the day before and were lucky enough to get her before she delivered. Their Mom has blue eyes and both of these little guys were lucky enough to get them too  So 2 blue eyed Bucklings!

































The three Bucklings playing together 









And last but definitely not least.... This is my little Doeling that was born here on Tuesday 10/30/2007! Vicki delivered her with no complications at 11:00AM Tuesday. This little girl got her Mom's blue eyes!!!! She is black and white and will be retained for our herd! I am think about naming her Ariel :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My gosh they are all so BEAUTIFUL! 

CONGRATS!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!! I am VERY proud of them!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That little doeling is GORGEOUS!!!! Thay all are! A big Congrats!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!! I was so happy that she was a Doeling! I actually waited for about 2-3 hours before checking to see if she was a Buckling or Doeling... I was sssoooo... praying she was a little girl and just couldn't decide how soon I really wanted to know :roll: Especially with those blue eyes. I just love her markings  not that there is anything wrong with Bucklings, I just can't keep a Buckling to add to the herd.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all sooo cute! You are so lucky to have them on your farm.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh so cute! I love the blue eyes! I wish my boers had blue eyes like that, although they probably wouldn't look as good on a boer.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh wow, beautiful kids!!! I LOVE your doeling!!!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Sooooo Cute!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

They're all adorable but that little doeling is just gorgeous . Shelly


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG they are adorable. And exactly what I have been wanting to add to my herd!!!!!!!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

They are darling!!! I love the doeling's sweet little face! What beautiful markings on all of them, too!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool: ~melting~


Congratulations :leap: :dance: :balloons: 

I want to say all these wonderful things but i am speachless - yes Stacey is speachless. I want to squeeze them!!!!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

you're sure right about her being, 'last but not least'...she isn't 'least' anything!!! so glad you can keep her. i'm sure she and the boys will give you a lot of good laughs.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

CONGRATS!! That girl is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

they all are so beautiful- but I really love the bucking in the first picture and Ariel(?.) Congratulations on such a fine group of kids.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Ariel is gorgeous! Hang on to her for sure.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I am really glad that my Fall kidding season has finally started. The girls have really been holding out on me :roll: They are all doing great and keeping me busy as usual  2 girls down and about 4 more to go :shock: 8)


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

what a bunch of cuties they are.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

To end up with babies as well as new does...lucky you....they are all beautiful!! And white too...blue eyes...sweet faces...oooo I'm jealous!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL thanks everyone! I am very happy with them. Everything is going smoothly and all of them are doing well :wink:


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

All those blue-eyed babies! All those sweet little faces... I wouldn't be able to stay out of the barn!LOL Congratulations...(that little doeling is definitely a keeper!)


----------

